# Backtension question



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

imho George is correct......


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

That's what I was hoping to hear.

What does everyone else think?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

A hinge release is most often shot wrong with the hand or wrist rotation.Hook deep into the release and relax your fist.Your fingers squeezing should not set the release off.If had to start over again i would start with a carter evolution or squeeze me.I think these resistance activated releases help speed along the back tension process and establish faster what a good shot feels like.You take the hand and wrist rotation problem out of the equation.Just my opinion.


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

If I yield to the release as George says I find myself cheating & punching the release. Bernie says to hold the release like a set of brass knuckles & pull thru the shot. I get a consistant release this way without ever thinking of cheating.


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

Ray Ray said:


> If I yield to the release as George says I find myself cheating & punching the release. Bernie says to hold the release like a set of brass knuckles & pull thru the shot. I get a consistant release this way without ever thinking of cheating.


I agree with Ray an Bernie , draw then squeeze the handle or I call it heating it up then just pull thru, moving you elbow back toward the middle of your back. Thus back tension


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

You guys that are holding the release deep between the main nuckle and middle joint in the finger.....you must have the release set extremely cold? It seems drawing (no safety, no clicker) is difficult because you can't really isolate the index finger and draw with it? I see how this method changes the geometry of the hinge and would work just like a pull tension type release though. 

The method I have settled on is draw with index finger working both shoulder and upper back muscles down. Settling bow up a shade into anchor, then relaxing back of hand/wrist smoothly....letting the built up natural tension work it's magic on the release. It's the only method so far that I've been able to shoot A TON of arrows with and still not know when the shot will break. I have it set with quite a bit of travel....have to let down because nothing happened maybe 1 out of 30 shots. I am holding release between middle joint and first joint (from tip of finger) rather than deep.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Of course the farther the release set out in the fingers the hotter it will be. I set mine rather deep. I draw low and come up into my anchor. After settling into my anchor (going thru my shot process) I relax my draw arm - kind of like bleeding down a hydraulic pump. As I relax I transfer this energy into my back. The only tension I want in my shot is the slight reach of the bow arm to the target and my right elbow pulling straight back (which its not - its actually coming around) which engages my back into the shot. Not only is my draw arm relaxed but my hand is too. Tension = shaky sight picture.

While of course the whole time this is going on my mind is focused 100% on the center of the center of the "x".

If there is a failure in my shot sequence I usually cannot get the shot to fire. I aim and aim and aim and aim..........then I let down.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

Good to hear from ya Sub.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Took a about 6 months off and got into shape. Dropped 23 lbs and feel great. I feel this will reflect in my shooting. Time for another state buckle!!


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Bumping this one back to the top. Just make sure you are staying active in the shot...but not to the point that you are muscling and shaking. Have been shooting great (298-300's) by setting the release with even more travel...drawing with almost equal pressure on all three fingers, slightly more on index, and then thinking about elbow going back, maintaining strong bow arm, and letting index yield in concert with pulling through. More of a focus on form, don't aim type shooter. Griv's yielding method is proving to be a very consistent way for me to shoot. 

To shoot Larry's way for me is a true pleasure and it gives you the sweetest feeling most accurate shots. But it works the best for me when there is no leg shaking, trembling pressure to shoot through. For high pressure situations you need a bullet proof plan that makes the bow go POW when you are in your prime steady window. When I shoot Larry's way I want a clicker too, so I can get everything set up perfect right on the edge, because using only pure BT creates a very small movement of the elbow/release pivoting. Some archers...knowing they are set up right on the edge will get a little antsy with Larry's method too. 

Also, some guys aim hard and some guys don't aim at all...they focus on form. I think you need to decide what works best for you with these two ideas and adopt a back tension method that compliments the way you aim. Larry is more acquire target....start contraction....aim, aim, aim, aim until shot breaks. I think the 100% aimers do better with no release manipulation, just some sensations and the non-aimers do better "working the release" a little more. 

Subconsciously....that's a great point about the elbow, it is almost impossible to move it straight back, by thinking about it moving straight back it actually rotates properly and engages the back. That is the Korean way.....to think about _movement of bone._ Works great for many including myself.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Great info slicer!

I just got a new release (zenith 3d comfort plus extended) that I'm really liking and Larry's method seems to be working the best with this release. Hopefully it will work well under pressure too.


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 29, 2002)

sometimes i wish i had never seen griv's video, because it has caused me to completely rethink my release. for decades i've been using larry's method. the tension in the hand and fingers causes a slight tremor in the sight picture and gets me shaking quicker. the griv method, which is still a work in progress after 3 months, has eleminated the trmor and the shaking due to the RELAXING release hand. it has grossly affected my timing, but i can see the light at the end of the tunnel. griv has also said to click early..this is new to me, and a lot of others. it helps get the shot staged quicker, but it affects timing radically, also. i am convinced that all that pulling on the release was never going to work really well for me. this new relaxation in the wrist and fingers is definitely the way to go, but it is a radical change. i can practice longer, and it helps my mind relax as well. i think relaxation is the name of the game


----------

